# Armed forces



## Medic (Dec 21, 2008)

How do you become a medic in the Brittish & American armed forces?

What courses and how long are they?


----------



## marineman (Dec 21, 2008)

In the American military you sign up for your service of choice and while signing the contract you get to pick your career, one of them is a medic. Then after all testing and such you head off to basic training/ boot camp which varies in length depending on the service. After basic training (in the army anyway it's probably similar in others) you are shipped off to AIT (advanced individual training) which is where you learn your specialty career. It is somewhat an extension of basic training however rather than learning to be a ground pounding grunt you are learning your place in the overall goal of the military given your job (called MOS in the army stands for military occupational specialty). I don't know exactly how long AIT is for army medics but it's not too long, it's shorter than most civilian medic schools. 

So to make is short for those with ADD find a recruiter, sign your life away and they take care of the rest.


----------



## Medic (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks man.do you no how long your enlisted for, after completeing your course and all?


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 22, 2008)

Medic said:


> Thanks man.do you no how long your enlisted for, after completeing your course and all?



4-6 years depending on what you sign on for.


----------



## Medic (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 24, 2008)

*USAF simpler*

No "AIT", you do Basic, then Med Tech school, then duty assingment as a basic level med tech and contionue your eduication  through correpondence courses as well as OJT. There are different flavors of med tech, some with accent on flight medicine, some with accent on other varieties, but all go through hospital experience. If you have an EMT you might be able to get part of the tech training waived; in 1980 I was able to go directly into med tech froom crash/fire rescueman because I had my EMT, I'd worked my EMT, and the Guard unit was at 68% manning. (When I got my nursing degree and license I went for and was commissioned).


----------



## el Murpharino (Dec 24, 2008)

Having crosstrained into the aeromedical field last year, I can tell you the basic aeromed class (4N0X1) will be a 16 week phase I followed by another 6 weeks in phase II.  If you're going to be in the guard or reserve, you may have to do another 3 months in phase III, but phase III is a really good gig, as you pretty much get to work on your own the same way the other med techs do in the clinic or hospital.  If you're active duty, you won't have to do phase III, but you'll have to do correspondence course work (CDC's) followed by on-the-job training (OJT).  From that point, you can specialize and/or crosstrain into other medical jobs.  The sky really is the limit in the military medical field.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 24, 2008)

*Thanks for the upsate Murph*

So I got in the back door many years ago!
USAF probably spends the most money to support their folks.


----------



## el Murpharino (Dec 24, 2008)

Most definitely.  The AF treats their troops better than the other services.  Although after 5 years I'm sort of sick of the same sexual harassment brief year after year


----------



## sarahharter (Jan 16, 2009)

i am a med tech in the usaf and it was the best choice i ever made. the school was great. i love the medical field so i loved it. i have been in for almost four years now and have been stationed in a couple of places i am in delaware now and there are so many diff things that i can do here it is great.


----------



## james (Jan 26, 2009)

I am a US Army Recruiter so if you have any Questions ask me in here or send me a message.


----------

